# new button to open trunk..anybody tried it ?



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You have a USB port there?? In the US we have it inside the arm rest.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like this idea, wonder if it it'll work with ours.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I like the idea. That's where the completely useless, but probably federally mandated "passenger airbag" indicator is located.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah might be a good idea to relocate that truck button to another spot. 
Glove box or tucked inside the driver side door trim.
If it works for US cruze



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Ours is in the arm rest as well along with an MP3 connection. Why not just carry the spare key if you want pop the trunk while the engine is running?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Ours is in the arm rest as well along with an MP3 connection. Why not just carry the spare key if you want pop the trunk while the engine is running?


Doesn't work. The car ignores the other key if the key is even IN the ignition and/or running.

But I will say...I don't hate the idea. The Cruze definitely needs an inside trunk release for as many times as I've had to get out and open it for people.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just want one to replace the switch that has been die'n out on everyone. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

my korean cruze doesn't have airbag button . I have this place blank
and my usb is with after market unit and have the cable in the gloves box as the pic


----------

